# Question on Leopard Gecko Ovulation



## HerperShort (Nov 20, 2009)

As the question above, i have a question with leo ovulation. I know that u can see when theres three white dots in the belly, but when i looked the other day there where two white dots and on black dot.


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

it may be her internal organs, i wouldnt worry if shes eating, shedding and pooing fine, ovulation looks like a red or white circle in the stomach, this tells us that its time to put them with a male. but make sure shes over 45g..

hope i helped, pm me for more info..


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

HerperShort said:


> As the question above, i have a question with leo ovulation. I know that u can see when theres three white dots in the belly, but when i looked the other day there where two white dots and on black dot.


as said it's possibly her internal organs ~ with regards to leo ovulation then a good pic showing it can be found here ~ Leopard Gecko Breeder:  Leo Care, Ovulating Gravid Female



> but make sure shes over 45g..


with regards to weight then the general guidelines are for a female to be at least 50g-55g :whistling2:... the better their weight the better for them especially as females can lose a lot of weight during breeding


----------



## HerperShort (Nov 20, 2009)

cheers :2thumb:


----------

